# Please ignore dumbassery contained within.



## zugohugo2 (Aug 12, 2010)

THE NEW MEMBER DOESNT EVEN THANK MONKEYDUDE FOR INVITING HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL HE SAYS IS "hey guys im from norway and i can solve rubiks cube in like 11 seconds" HE IS SUPER BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM GOING TO SHOOT MYSELF IN THE HEAD IF HIS NEXT VIDEO IS JUST GOING TO BE ABOUT "HOW TO GET FAST AT RUBIKS WHOA!" WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT WESTONIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO ANNNNOYYYYED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool story bro


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2010)

um, wtf?


----------



## Weston (Aug 12, 2010)

Because Morten is way way way way way cooler than me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

So it is now the sixawesomecubers?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2010)

roughlyfiveawesomecubers


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> roughlyfiveawesomecubers



Roughly eh? Awesome.
Morten looks like an intresting guy.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2010)

lol.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > roughlyfiveawesomecubers
> ...



wait a minute who's this Morten guy again?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree, he's not even that good. I would rather have camcuber than him. And also guys lance left so its 5 not roughly 5 lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

so don't watch. easy as that


----------



## Shortey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

-.-


----------



## Weston (Aug 12, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> I agree, he's not even that good. I would rather have camcuber than him. And also guys lance left so its 5 not roughly 5 lol



Way to be quick to judge. :fp He hasn't even started making videos yet. He just made the intro video.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Morten said:


> Hi.



HI MORTEN I SAW YOUR VID ON 5AC AND I THINK YOURE BORING AS HELL!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

zugohugo2 said:


> THE NEW MEMBER DOESNT EVEN THANK MONKEYDUDE FOR INVITING HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL HE SAYS IS "hey guys im from norway and i can solve rubiks cube in like 11 seconds" HE IS SUPER BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM GOING TO SHOOT MYSELF IN THE HEAD IF HIS NEXT VIDEO IS JUST GOING TO BE ABOUT "HOW TO GET FAST AT RUBIKS WHOA!" WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT WESTONIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO ANNNNOYYYYED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So you know, you're really a dumbass. Posting in all caps complaining. Both here and the new video.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 12, 2010)

My next video will be: "HOW TO GET FAST AT RUBIKS WHOA!"


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> HelpCube said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, he's not even that good. I would rather have camcuber than him. And also guys lance left so its 5 not roughly 5 lol
> ...



i've seen his other videos before. I'm not quick to judge .


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > HelpCube said:
> ...


Yes you are, he hasn't made videos specifically for the 5AC yet.


----------



## DT546 (Aug 12, 2010)

tbh, i thought rowe was more boring than mortens, and introductions are never very interesting, don't be so harsh on the new kid


----------



## Shortey (Aug 12, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > HelpCube said:
> ...



Did you know:
-Im faster than camcuber


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > HelpCube said:
> ...



You're freaking stupid. He's faster and older than YOU, kid.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 12, 2010)

I was under the impression that Morten was well known, and I was hoping this was a troll.

They're serious.
.__.

Morten is fast. >.o
I'd rather watch Morten than 90% of the youtube "celebrities".


----------



## Weston (Aug 12, 2010)

Morten said:


> HelpCube said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...


Not only that, I don't really see the point of adding members who already have a lot of subscribers. I mean, you can just go to their personal channels to view their content. But for people with less subscribers, they wouldn't really have any motivation to make videos unless they knew that a decent amount of people would be watching them. 
(This has nothing to do with the starting 5 people. Only the people that were added on later.)


----------



## (X) (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the vid 
Did you make that wall for filming? cute squirells


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 12, 2010)

Morten is just fine. His videos aren't bad, and he's not boring. He probably thanked Chris by PM.

Weston or camcuber would be nice, though. I have absolutely no problem with Morten.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 12, 2010)

Morten<3


----------



## Samania (Aug 12, 2010)

MORTEN I THINK YOOUURRR COOOLL =DDD


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Morten and I had ghey secks.


----------



## Weston (Aug 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Morten and I had ghey secks.



I knew it. I knew you were ghey.
It even says so on your leg.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > HelpCube said:
> ...



@Morten:

Videos of fast solves personally are not entertaining unless its really good, like sub-7 or a world record. That's partially why I like watching camcuber, because most of his videos aren't solves.

@Weston:

You have a very good point, and I finally realize why the "famous" cubers on youtube dont make videos. Thanks weston


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Morten and I had ghey secks.
> ...



but you , anthony brooks and I had an epic ghey threesome. I thought you already knew.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 12, 2010)

"Take off your pants."


----------



## Weston (Aug 12, 2010)

Let me draw on your ass.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> "Take off your pants."



osht I forgot about you. Owait. we had 6 guys on the same bed. thats one epically ghey group secks


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 12, 2010)

Morten seems cool. Except that hat. But other than that awesome!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

For once, its not me being banned 

And thank you Mr(s) Moderator for giving the thread an appropriate title.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

If you have a problem, go complain to Chris. Or rather don't. Chris will notice this sooner or later.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I was under the impression that Morten was well known, and I was hoping this was a troll.


I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Edward (Aug 12, 2010)

We be chillin' on skype dawg wassup baby


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh wow why does Morten have an American accent? Or do all Norwegians speak that way?

edit: or do i not know what americans sound like


----------



## Edward (Aug 12, 2010)

My predicted list for 5AC in the coming future.

Rowe
Vic
Weston
Morten 
Chris (b)

I like this list. Good range, lots of people would watch. It just depends on thrawst leaving (cause let's face it, he never uploads videos =/)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> My predicted list for 5AC in the coming future.
> 
> Rowe
> Vic
> ...



WAI NO WAFFO D:<


----------



## Edward (Aug 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > My predicted list for 5AC in the coming future.
> ...



Cause waffo don't take no mess?

I couldn't knock out 2 people at once D:
Maybe Vic gets busy with c4u store? So waffo do like Rowe?


----------



## InfernoTowel (Aug 12, 2010)

Time for a detailed critique thing of this idiocy, because I'm bored.



zugohugo2 said:


> THE NEW MEMBER DOESNT EVEN THANK MONKEYDUDE FOR INVITING HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH NOES! IT'S A CATASTROPHE! CHRIS IS OBVIOUSLY GOING TO BE DEVASTATED BY THIS! CAPS LOCK! EXCESSIVE EXCLAMATION POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



zugohugo2 said:


> ALL HE SAYS IS "hey guys im from norway and i can solve rubiks cube in like 11 seconds"


Which makes him a good choice because, if you haven't noticed, he's ranked like 5th for single solve in the world and is one of the best, if not THE best solver in Norway.



zugohugo2 said:


> HE IS SUPER BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM GOING TO SHOOT MYSELF IN THE HEAD IF HIS NEXT VIDEO IS JUST GOING TO BE ABOUT "HOW TO GET FAST AT RUBIKS WHOA!


OH NO HE'S STATING BASIC FACTS ABOUT HIMSELF SO PEOPLE DON'T ASK WHO HE IS I CAN'T TAKE IT I THINK I'LL JUST GO OFF MYSELF NOW



zugohugo2 said:


> WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYY NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT WESTONIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMM SOOOOOO ANNNNOYYYYED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLEEEETTTTTTTTTEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I was under the impression that Morten was well known, and I was hoping this was a troll.
> 
> They're serious.
> .__.
> ...


Fixed.
MORTEN


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

am want waffo. 
no offense to PV but what has he really done as far as 5AC vids are concerned?
and he make no mo vids.
GO GO WAFFO ROUX /powerranger themesong thingy


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 12, 2010)

Speedsolving.com cubers > Youtube cubers who don't know about SS.com


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 12, 2010)

"Dumbassery" is the word...


----------



## Me (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm am uncertain how Morten was chosen, however I am certain that I had no part in it. :\


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Me said:


> I'm am uncertain how Morten was chosen, however I am certain that I had no part in it. :\



I miss you tristan D:


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 12, 2010)

Fiveawesomecubers=Roux Free D:


----------



## riffz (Aug 12, 2010)

Me said:


> I'm am uncertain how Morten was chosen, however I am certain that I had no part in it. :\



Facism. I like your videos. They have a certain charm to them.


----------



## teller (Aug 12, 2010)

It's kind of interesting to watch the 5AC succeed and fail and change. I remain subscribed, but I am never surprised when there isn't a video. Here's what it looks like from my console:

- Everybody likes Lance, but you could tell his heart wasn't in it anymore...I wish him well.

- The addition of Rowe is a big win. I love me some Rowe.

- The new guy? Dunno. Never heard of him. He sounds fast; looking forward to seeing something...anything. Reserving judgment.

- Chris Bird is clearly the defacto frontman, and I applaud his efforts at keeping this thing moving thus far.

I think the 5AC is just fine if you temper your expectations. Something new in your inbox every once in awhile. 

And not to sound critical of 5AC, but it IS very interesting how Andrew Kang and Thom Barlow have popped up and hit a homerun with the CubeCast. They make it look easy.

At the other end of the spectrum is the "4 Guys with Lives." Nice try, guys.

There's plenty of room in this media space for anyone with some skill and ambition...but you've got to be willing to put out like Bird and read the pulse like Kang. We're watching...we're listening...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

teller said:


> It's kind of interesting to watch the 5AC succeed and fail and change. I remain subscribed, but I am never surprised when there isn't a video. Here's what it looks like from my console:
> 
> - Everybody likes Lance, but you could tell his heart wasn't in it anymore...I wish him well.
> 
> ...


damn you just blew my mind with awesomeness.

btw, we are waiting for some more awesome finger trick vids from you xP


----------



## Forte (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2010)

Omg mang I also hate him so much he has a faster single than me on the Rubik cub.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> I agree, he's not even that good. I would rather have camcuber than him. And also guys lance left so its 5 not roughly 5 lol



WUT
"he's not even that good"
ohlol.
Morten's ossim. I like how Morten apologized for not being Faz or Dan 

Edit: And he wears a ghetto hat while getting a sub 8 official. Soo pro.


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2010)

teller said:


> At the other end of the spectrum is the "4 Guys with Lives." Nice try, guys.



Oh man, I think the account was deleted, or something, but there was this awesome channel called "fivedecentcubers" or something like that. It was hilarious to watch.

Some of their finer work included a trollface man sitting on a toilet while talking, and this little kid trying to be all gangster and stuff.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Oh wow why does Morten have an American accent? Or do all Norwegians speak that way?
> 
> edit: or do i not know what americans sound like



Well, I can't speak for Norway, but in Sweden we do learn American pronunciation in school (but British spelling, so it's kinda Canadian I guess).


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2010)

Just read through the entire thing, and instead of posting some long ass rant about this, I'll say the following.

At the people complaining about him, shut up. He was chosen, and it is final. If you don't like his videos, don't watch. If you dislike him enough to not bother clicking the small x next to the video, unsub the channel. Easy and quick.

At the people continuing to rant about lack of videos, do what Teller said, and lower your expectations. We are human, not perfect, and should be expected to do as such.

Who we pick for the channel is up to us. And if someone is chosen and not someone else, cry me a river, then get over it. The channel is consistently changing and growing, excuse us for not getting it perfect the first time around.

I bet you were a sub-8 solver when you first started right? No? I see, so don't expect us to be perfect first time around.

Thanks.


----------



## shelley (Aug 12, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Just read through the entire thing



*points at thread title*


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Just read through the entire thing
> ...



Some of the posts contained in the thread had content which I felt necessary to address. I apologize if this was in poor taste.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



You know, your entire post reminded me of the 5AC FAQ video. xD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 12, 2010)

MORTEN IZ KEWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 12, 2010)

i agree with weston. morten is kewl and he needs some more subs and he probably knows lawts of epic tricks he can show us cause hes faster than all the other 5AC dunno if he would be faster than rowe though.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 12, 2010)

i dont care because im a dumbass.


----------

